# L3.66 for the 622



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

According to the Tech Portal Dish is planning on a partial phase release of L3.66 for the 622 DVR on Feb. 27.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Just saw that. The question is, what is 3.66? I thought 4 was coming out in a few days; is this it, or just a stopgap until the major release?


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe they are pushing out a DST correction? It seems everyone else forgot that DST is coming early this year, so it would be no surprise if Dish forgot to update the clocks with on of the previous releases.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds Reasonable Rovingbar.. This has happend before.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have L366 on 2 of 4 ViP 622's. I see no changes in anything. The bugs that were present are still present. Anybody have a clue as to what was changed or fixed, other than the version number?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd bet on the daylight savings fix. I've been amazed at the companies who only recently discovered this was going to throw a monkey wrench in their software. Has prompted a lot of quick fixes and delays in other projects.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's ironic, but I think literally every year I've had a Dish Network receiver, it's had to receive some sort of "emergency" fix for Daylight Savings Time. I don't mean literally the same receiver (e.g. 921 one year, 622 this year), but it always seems like there's some sort of disconnect between the guide and the software in the receivers that requires correction every year.

And this would be the first year that the rules have actually changed!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a very good demonstration of life in the software industry. As soon as you finally get it right, they change the rules on you. :eek2:


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Got 3.66 in mine too. I'll go with the concensus that it is just a daylight savings time fix because the long, very long awaited 4.x release is probably delayed again.
I went through all the menus to see if anything had changed and found nothing new.
When I got to "menu, 6, 1, 3 it froze and a few minutes later rebooted. Just tried again now and it worked ok.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Got a response back on Dish on this one.. See post for more info.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=849459&postcount=69


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

BillJ said:


> I'd bet on the daylight savings fix. I've been amazed at the companies who only recently discovered this was going to throw a monkey wrench in their software. Has prompted a lot of quick fixes and delays in other projects.


Your right.

It's almost like Y2K all over again.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I got L3.66 on one of my two 622's last night. I don't think they would release this fix for DST if they were going to get L4.01 out the door before March 14th, so I would not hope for it until April at this point.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

I was pretty sure we'd get something for DST before too late and I'm pretty sure 366 is just that.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Why doesn't the time come down from the satelite? If so. why would they need a DST update?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Because DST starts on a different day this year ... The 2nd Sunday in March instead of the First Sunday in April.
And Arizona, Hawaii and PR/VI do not advance their clocks (Indiana left that group last year).

If E* simply sprung forward at the source those four areas would have problems.
Plus the entire country doesn't spring forward at the same moment.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

rjruby said:


> Your right.
> 
> It's almost like Y2K all over again.


:lol:

Let's hope not!


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

HDlover said:


> Why doesn't the time come down from the satelite? If so. why would they need a DST update?


 It most likely does, except it's in something like Greenwich Mean Time, which the receiver needs to "convert" to each unit's "local" time.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Woke up this morning to 3.66 on both machines. No noticeable changes.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L3.66 is ONLY a daylight savings time fix because of the different day for the time change this year. 

L4.0x is still coming, but will be delayed slightly because of a couple of things that the beta team uncovered. I'm know all too well how painful the audio problems are under L3.65, but hang in there just a little longer. The goal isn't to replace one major problem with a different one.


----------



## HD Steve (Jul 12, 2006)

I still have 3.65 software. My 622 is set for auto download at 3AM. Should I not have received 3.66 by today?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You should get it tomorrow according to the tech portal. But, you won't see any difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed I still had L3.65 today as well... but as noted, gathered I wouldn't really notice the difference anyway so I wasn't particularly concerned.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have the 466 update and there is a change. The OTA recordings do not say 1 hour recording when it is 2 hours long. Now it states exactly how long the recording is.


----------

